# Marina Square - slum



## Jasef

Marina Square – What a nightmare!!!

I recently moved to Marina Heights 2 in Marina Square on Reem Island (Abu Dhabi) and the whole episode has turned into a nightmare.

Since I moved in on the 15th June 2012 I have had 12 visits to my flat from maintenance men and contractors and have waited in a further 4 times when nobody turned up. I have more visits planned in the next few weeks.

Problems are mainly to do with hot water, water pressure, gas and carpentry. The building managers are powerless and the owner refuses to do anything about the low water pressure and inadequate water heaters.

Showers are luke warm with no pressure and it’s impossible to take a bath, even washing up has to be supplemented by hot water from the kettle. 

I have been without gas four times in the last two weeks so far I’ve had three different reasons from the building managers. Main issues seem to be faulty gas detectors which the contractor refuses to replace, and maintenance by contractors carried out without notice.

Finishes especially in the kitchen are second rate and works have been left unfinished. When I have asked for works to be completed I’ve been told “that’s how it’s been designed”. I’ve been in the building trade for 35 years and that’s a new one on me.

The building managers are being inundated with complaints from owners and tenants and yet nothing is being done. The communal areas and building envelope are filthy and no maintenance is being carried out, the place looks like a slum and I’m embarrassed to invite guests to my home.

What you have at Marina Square is cheap, badly built, poorly designed flats with an owner who couldn’t care less.

If you are offered a flat at Marina Square, regardless of price – run a mile!!!!


----------



## Fossildog

Did you pay the full asking price for the flat? I am interested in Reem Island and there seems to be a huge amount of flats coming onto the market and wondered if there was a deal to be done in offering less than the asking price.

I assume the problems you are having are teething troubles with the new development and will eventually get sorted.


----------



## Jasef

Fossildog said:


> Did you pay the full asking price for the flat? I am interested in Reem Island and there seems to be a huge amount of flats coming onto the market and wondered if there was a deal to be done in offering less than the asking price.
> 
> I assume the problems you are having are teething troubles with the new development and will eventually get sorted.


I lived in Sky Tower on Reem Island before moving here and so I've lived with teething problems before. Difference here is Sorouh the developer at Sky and Sun Towers are top developers and sort problems, At Marina Square the flats are lower spec and the developer isn't interested. The hot water thing is terrible and loads of residents are complaining but nothing is being done to sort the problem and the FM provider is a waste of time. Facilities promised aren't going to be provided and deffective work isn't being put right

The company I work for has now advised its expat workers against taking on Marina Square leases.

If I was looking for a place on Reem I would try and get a Sorouh deal for a 2 bed 1600 sq ft 2 bed for 125k, they are offering discounts at the moment and its a top development built by a top contractor. I honestly whish I hadn't moved, I feel like a right idiot'

Marina Square is horrible


----------



## Jasef

Jasef said:


> I lived in Sky Tower on Reem Island before moving here and so I've lived with teething problems before. Difference here is Sorouh the developer at Sky and Sun Towers are top developers and sort problems, At Marina Square the flats are lower spec and the developer isn't interested. The hot water thing is terrible and loads of residents are complaining but nothing is being done to sort the problem and the FM provider is a waste of time. Facilities promised aren't going to be provided and deffective work isn't being put right
> 
> The company I work for has now advised its expat workers against taking on Marina Square leases.
> 
> If I was looking for a place on Reem I would try and get a Sorouh deal for a 2 bed 1600 sq ft 2 bed for 125k, they are offering discounts at the moment and its a top development built by a top contractor. I honestly whish I hadn't moved, I feel like a right idiot'
> 
> Marina Square is horrible



Update

The nightmare goes on…..

Well the problems with Marina Square go from bad to worse.

The smell in the buildings is awful and we now have an infestation of rats. The building interior and exterior are not being cleaned and I’ve now had two water leaks into my apartment and additional periods of no water or gas.

I’m now having workmen in my apartment every afternoon this week to cure the leaks and to make good the damage. I estimate they will take 6 days to complete the work.

The building managers are now asking me to pay them to complete the joinery works in my kitchen.

I still don’t have hot water in my kitchen and I still have to wash up in kettle water.

I have now spoken to the developer and I got the distinct impression that he wasn’t interested. 

I have put up posters to find out from my neighbours in the building if they are having similar problems but security has been ordered to rip the posters down. Of the 8 people who have contacted me they are all having similar problems. One guy on the lower floors actually found a rat in his food cupboard.

I’m so upset that I’m seriously considering going home to the UK


Jasef


----------



## dalamar

I moved to Burooj Views in Marina Square a couple of months ago, it's fine, but the quality an finishing is not very good, the tiles of the pool are falling, there is humidity in the ceilings of the corridors, the marble tiles are quite bad, the doors are very light and they are not very good.

I have been waiting for more than 2 months for my second access card for the lift, I went to 360 a few times.

I would say that is not terrible, but is not good, I didn't see any rat or bad smell, but the quality is low.

I'm thinking in buying a unit in Al Reem, is not going to be in Marina Square... may be RAK tower is better, not 100% sure, looks better... Still Sun/Sky or Gate towers look much better choices.


----------



## AlexDhabi

*What a shame*



Jasef said:


> The company I work for has now advised its expat workers against taking on Marina Square leases.


What a shame it is so bad - for a new development it should be top notch with just snags to clear if you are the first resident.
That's really useful to know your company is advising against Marina Sq seases as several colleagues are considering renting there - I will let them know. I live in the Sun and Sky Tower development (renting direct from Sorouh) and it is fabulous, with very few snags and maintenance issues. 
I feel sorry for the people who bought apartments at Marina Square if it is as bad as you say.


----------



## rsinner

I will be moving to Abu Dhabi from Dubai (can't handle the commute), and a bit spoilt by the good quality houses here from Emaar. 
Was looking at Reem to rent an apartment in, as it would be quite close to my work. Now will need to think twice! Sun and Sky were a bit outside our budget though. 
Anyways, looks like it will take quite a few trips there to find the perfect place.


----------



## dalamar

Update...

One lift is closed and part of the entrance in Burooj views where I live, I'm having a humidity problem I tried to call maintenance about it but the lines look collapsed of so many people with problems, the neighbor next door also has a humidity problem, and the main corridor as well.

I have a friend living in Marina Heights, he told me that one of the pools have been closed, he has a leaking in his bathroom as well.

Another friend is living in Ocean Terrace, the gym has been closed due to humidity issues, and they are having also issues with humidity and with the aircon.

I don't know of a single person living in Marina Square without issues.

I have to say that the area is nice and my issues are minor, I'm still quite happy, but I'll be moving to another area of Al Reem after my contract expires, there are new buildings being completed in the next few months, like Marina Bay, Al Amaya, Mangroves, Gate towers... or I'll move to Sun/Sky that are 20% more expensive but they are really good quality.

I think that Sorouh is the Emaar of Abu dhabi, Marina Square is giving too many problems.


----------



## Alexaog

Hi, I live in a 3 bedrooms apartment in RAK Twr in Marina Square since June 2012. I must say there are issues and the internal fittings are cheap and would need to be replaced. The doors are fine though. But the things in the building are getting better. The humidity was from bad insulation of the chilled water (AC) - they have corrected it now. Also started cleaning the windows and the building facade. We have a nice pool area with a small garden and kids playground, and they are working on the landscaping behind the building, so will have another garden and a small "corniche" there. But the best things (which compensate the "bad" ones) are: the undeground parking and the unbelievable view of the sea and Abu dhabi city - I live on the 30th floor. 
I cannot say about the other buildings though.


----------



## dalamar

Yes, RAK tower is the best in Marina Square by far you can see that in the rental prices. It has been built by RAK, the other towers were built by Tamouh, any issues with the community? In the common areas of Marina Heights etc... 360 are unable to keep the people following the rules, kids playing footbal in front of the children pools with babies around, people drinking alcohol and smoking etc... When you ask the security the say that is nothing they can do, they already raised to management and nobody cares, even I sent a couple of emails and they never replied.


----------



## Alexaog

Hi, no big probs with the community so far. 

The whole Abu Dhabi residential sector is not comparable to Dubai at all. If I would compare living in Abu Dhabi City and looking for parking for 1 hour every night and smelling garbage on the streets next to my building - I would still prefer living in Marina Square (with all the possible problems here). And I do believe that it is getting beter (slowly though).


----------



## jbligh

I live in Marina Square and have not had many problems other than the normal post construction snags. Trying to get any action from Tamouh has been difficult and the building managers have tried to help but are pretty much powerless. They have managed to fix the small things and their people do seem to want to help.


----------



## dzey

I'm looking for a flat in Abu Dhabi now (1BR/2BR - 80-100k) and was seriously interested in Marina Square .. till I've came across of this topic

Is it really all that bad there? Is anything improved since last comments?
Are there any good buildings worth recommendation (I know that Sun/Sky Towers, RAK Tower are fine - but how about the others)?

Or anything worth recommendation in Abu Dhabi (apart from Etihad/Nations Towers)?


----------



## buzzik

I've read this thread and came to conclusion that you get what you pay for. 

The prices out there on Al Reem seems to be more flexible in compare with several good buildings located on Cornish and conditions seems to be equal to the prices offered by tenants.

However, this is the situation could anybody be involved in, so would consider it as a good heads up for those planning to rent an apartment in Al Reem island.

Lads, please keep this topic alive by making your inputs on current situation out there.

thx for the info


----------



## rsinner

I stay in RAK Tower now for more than a month. I must say that the first post is a bit extreme - not seen any "filth" in the communal areas which are cleaned EVERYDAY. I can see the pool from my apartment, and even though very few people seem to use it these days due to the cold/wind, it gets cleaned EVERYDAY.

I have faced 2 or 3 instances of low gas pressure, but maintenance is available 24 hours and they have been very prompt in responding to calls. 

Other than that, I am very happy with the apartment.

I used to stay in an Emaar apartment in Dubai (who are supposed to be the "best" developers in Dubai). Everything looks amazing, but is not built to last - cupboard doors kept coming off, and handles would come off things etc. I have to say that the Rak fittings etc. seem sturdier than what I had in Emaar. And the facilities management is WAY better than Emaar. While the cleaning etc. of common areas was AMAZING for Emaar as well, good luck trying to get any maintenance/repair work with them. They would be slow and VERY expensive. So compared to what you get in UAE this seems to be pretty good. I have not seen Nation and Etihad Towers etc. and I am sure they would be much better in most aspects. But then you have to pay through your nose. I also saw places with equivalent rent on the Corniche, and was quite disappointed with them. 

Cant comment on the build quality of other apartments other than RAK (the others looked okay, but whether the fittings will off or not, who knows). BUT, in terms of maintenance everything is managed by 360 Estate Management (in general) and I have had very positive experiences with them.

PS: I would also be wary of "recommendations" by someone who has 3 posts, all on the same thread, dishing MArina Square (not by Sorouh) and then recommending Sorouh. Given that Sky Towers have opened only in late 2011 if I am not wrong, why would someone move so quickly? People generally dont change apartments for one year at least as you are locked into a contract or have penalties for breaking a contract. I hope I am wrong about this, but this post looks a bit extreme. I also spoke to other residents about rats etc (after reading it here) and they had never heard about it. My advice would be to not base your decision on just one person's opinion.

PPS: RAK was more expensive because (i) the apartments are larger, (ii) a lot of apartments were held back from renting by RAK Properties as they were earmarked to be sold. You can get a 2 bed for 115-130K in RAK, and you will need to pay a similar rent in Marina Heights 1 (smaller apartments but with balconies) or Ocean Terrace (slightly smaller apartments than RAK). I was also told that Tamouh DID NOT build the other towers. They sold plots of land which were built on by different builders. Not sure about this though. 

PPPS: This thread might help in navigating through Reem buildings IN CASE you decide to live on Reem. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/uae-expat-forum-expats-living-uae/134870-reem-island-block.html


----------



## dzey

I've been checking Marina Square yesterday - and I had a chance to look into 2x 2BR and 1x 1BR apartments in RAK Tower. 

I must say that I was really nicely surprised with size and quality of these apartments - especially 2BR. 1BR was OK, but after seeing 2BR it just looked small and I'm almost convinced that I will pay extra $ to get 2BR at the end.. 

Other thing is that in RAK tower over 90% of 1BR are occupied, so there's no much choice (mainly low floors) - when 2BR are only 40-50% occupied, so you can choose from size and floor. 

I haven't seen the gym, but outdoor pool was really nice (the one on a separate terrace on 4th floor - accessed by the small 'bridge' and shared with 2 other towers). Don't know if there is another one inside the building, or not?

I've also heard that Geant supermarket will be opened next month in Marina Square, which should make the place more lively - as now it's really dead quiet in the evening (I've been there 18-20:00). 

I'm almost convinced to get an apartment in RAK - but I'll check Sun/Sky Towers during the weekend - just for the sake of seeing it and having some opinion on the topic. I don't expect they will be very much different to what I've seen in RAK - and they are further down the island - when the price is pretty the same as for RAK (1BR~90k, 2BR~120k).


----------



## rsinner

dzey said:


> Other thing is that in RAK tower over 90% of 1BR are occupied, so there's no much choice (mainly low floors) - when 2BR are only 40-50% occupied, so you can choose from size and floor. The number of 1 Beds in the building is also much lower (there are three 2 beds per floor, but only one or two 1 beds)
> 
> I haven't seen the gym, but outdoor pool was really nice (the one on a separate terrace on 4th floor - accessed by the small 'bridge' and shared with 2 other towers). Don't know if there is another one inside the building, or not? Theres only one pool - and never crowded
> 
> I'm almost convinced to get an apartment in RAK - but I'll check Sun/Sky Towers during the weekend - just for the sake of seeing it and having some opinion on the topic. I don't expect they will be very much different to what I've seen in RAK - and they are further down the island - when the price is pretty the same as for RAK (1BR~90k, 2BR~120k).Unless rents have fallen down in the last 1 month, I dont think 2 beds will be available for 120K. But all the best!


Some comments in red above


----------



## dzey

re price - i've just spoken with an agent today and he said that 2BR can go for 120k, as more than half is unoccupied in RAK tower.. plus i guess it's all down to individual negotiations - how many cheques, which floor, what size, which floor layout etc..

btw - how about gym in RAK? how big is it etc?
and can anyone compare RAK to Sun/Sky towers?
or are there any other towers on Al Reem worth having a look at?


----------



## AlexDhabi

All of Reem Island is not not equal.
Sun Tower opened in May 2011 and Sky Tower a little earlier. I have been resident in Sun Tower since August 2011. Facilities (gym, pools) were open from the start and remain well maintained. Finally Waitrose opened on the ground floor of Boutik mall in summer 2012 and there are now pharmacy, bank, salon and several cafes there. No comparison with Marina Sq which has almost nothing by way of shops. 
At Sun/Sky Sorouh's company Khidmah for maintenance is the best I have experienced in living at many different locations in Abu Dhabi.
I have a friend living in Marina Sq and they would rather be in Sun/Sky for everything (except the rent which is lower there).


----------



## metmanph

I've lived in Marina Square since October and it is well managed in my experience and has nice facilities.


----------



## dzey

I've been again to Marina Square yesterday + to Sky Tower:
- Sky Tower is really, really nice - probably the best from what I've seen so far
- mini shopping mall there is OK, with bank+groceries+cafes, but I guess it's good for ad hoc shopping rather than any big 'weekly' shopping
- quality of both tower (ie lifts) & apartments is very very good
- very big rooms, but it may get tricky as external walls are curved (as the building is oval shape), so you can't really use all that space
- I've been in apartment (2-BR) on 66th floor so view was amazing (slightly vertigo as for me, but still amazing)
- there are lots of facilities: 3 swimming pools (incl Olympic size) + gym (ground floor?)
- in general it was great building with great apartments .. but most expensive

- in Marina Square I've been to Maha Tower, which as for now from what I've seen (RAK/Sky/Maha) is the worst quality .. but is also the cheapest
- 2-BR in Sky is around 140k, in RAK about 120-130k, when in Maha it is just 100-105k
- 1-BR in Maha is around 85k
- Maha doesn't have indoor pool - there is just one in front of the tower, for common use of this and other towers (all other towers have own indoor pools)
- quality of finish was acceptable, but far from what is in RAK/Sky
- bedrooms were mid-small size - if you put king size bed, it basically takes 70-80% of the bedroom space, so enough to walk around, but not enough to put anything more there (ie desk or extra wardrobe)
- living room was nice (large, square size, so easy to put stuff there etc) with small balcony
- kitchen is open to living room (in both 1 and 2-BR) which is good solution there
- kitchen in 2-BR was tiny (place for cooker, freezer and maybe 2-3 cupboards, so not really for someone who cooks on a regular basis), when in 1-BR it was proper large size..
- views from 2-BR that I've seen were onto inland (island) which was OK but not fantastic (there are no high buildings yet in front of it, but you can see they start to build something so it will be the case in next year or two), when 1-BR was onto marina square (so great views), but I guess it is not a common rule as I've seen floor plans and there are mirror apartments on both sides of the tower, so 2-BR are facing marina as well

I'm viewing more tomorrow and Monday as well, so I'll update u
summary as for now:
- Sky Tower is great but expensive
- Maha is much lower quality, but still it's new and OK, and it's dirty cheap compared to Sky
- RAK seems to be in the middle, being good quality, and medium priced


----------



## ezz4law

You have the right to terminate contract,


----------



## rsinner

dzey said:


> summary as for now:
> - Sky Tower is great but expensive
> - Maha is much lower quality, but still it's new and OK, and it's dirty cheap compared to Sky
> - RAK seems to be in the middle, being good quality, and medium priced


In my earlier post I meant to say that you won't get a 2 bed for 120K in Sun/Sky.
Maha has 2 beds facing the Marina Square as well. They have 4 layouts in one floor. But I couldn't get myself to like it though it was cheap.

Gym in RAK is okay - not that great if you are into serious gymming, but okay for casual stuff. And are you sure any building in Marina square has an indoor pool? Some have saunas, but thats about it.


----------



## dzey

ok - so after 3 visits to Marina Square / Al Reem I can say that:
- Sky tower is the best quality (and has a shopping centre), but it's expensive (140k for 2BR, no chances to get 1-BR as almost all are already taken) and you can't use all the space as the building is oval shape, so walls are curvy
- Marina Square towers are similar to each other (in terms of quality, size, price etc)
- they are much lower quality than Sky, apart from RAK tower which is somewhere between Sky and Marina Sq towers quality (you can actually see that when you go into RAK, and then go to other towers)
- Marina Sq towers have in general quite small bedrooms (ie some towers have such small bedrooms that you can't fit in king size bed) and various size kitchens (ie i've seen 1-BR with big kitchens, and 2-BR in same bulding with tiny kitchens)
- some have balconies, but they are small (I wouldn't use it)
- all towers have: 
+ gym inside building (rather very small: like 4-5 cardio machines (ie running), 1-2 weight machines, some free weights) 
+ outdoor swimming pool (some have it fenced, so only for that tower, and some have it in open to be shared with others) 
+ outdoor BBQ area
- prices in Marina Sq are low: 80-90k for 1-BR, and 100-110k for 2BR
- RAK is slightly more expensive, so: 90-95k for 1-BR, and 120k for 2-BR
- for Sky add another 15-20k on top of that
- there are already some shops open at Marina Sq (groceries, bank) and bigger groceries opening next month (Geant?)

so final word:
- if someone is looking for best value for money, then Al Reem Marina Square is the best option (towers in ie Corniche like Etihad or Nation are very expensive: 120k for 1-BR, and 140k+ for 2-BR)
- if someone is looking for cheap, but fairly decent quality then all towers (Ocean Terrace, Oc Heights, Maha etc) are fine, as they are new, and you can get 1-BR for 80-85k (depending on the level, view and floor plan), just watch out for particular units, if you need ie bigger kitchen, or king size bed
- if you want some better quality in terms of flat, but not facilities (pool, gym), then it's RAK tower
- if you want top quality then it's Sky tower, but it costs much more
- if you want top quality facilities then it's Sky tower (tennis courts, olympic pools, shopping mall with cafes etc)


----------



## Saad1984

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have any idea if Sea Side Tower in Reem Island has any problems as well?

I am planning to sign my rental contract in the next few days but after reading all your comments about Reem Island in General im hesitating...

Please help!


----------



## Alexaog

Hello All, 

A small update on MArina Square and RAK twr where I live. 
In general, we r happy. We have a 3 bedroom on 30th floor. Large rooms, and a decent maid's room. It looks like 360 is getting a bit of an overhaul in terms of management and services. Most of the time efficient and timely. They were having a customer survey thing recently and called for comments. Mentioned to them that we are not abe to use the pool because of the water being very cold, and have been told that they were working on this and installing water heaters for the pools as a lot of people complained about the same. Will wait and see if it really happens. Cleanliness has improved too, even the bathrooms at the pool area are in impecable condition now. Lifeguards finally look like lifeguards, in uniforms. 

One thing I have been told recenlty by a friend living in Sky Twr, is that although the facilities are indeed better there than in Marina Sqr, the sky and sun twrs have a strict "No pets allowed" policy. So the dogs lovers live in Marina sqr. I saw quite some dogs walking.


----------



## rsinner

Saad1984 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea if Sea Side Tower in Reem Island has any problems as well?
> 
> I am planning to sign my rental contract in the next few days but after reading all your comments about Reem Island in General im hesitating...
> 
> Please help!


Did you read the whole thread? ALL the posts? 
No idea on Sea Side Tower though. Didnt hear of it when we were house hunting. Probably wasn't ready then


----------



## chain

Hi everyone, this is my first message in this forum and I'm sure won't be the last one 

I wanted to write here to thank you all guys (specially to dzey) because this thread is being really useful for me.

As a matter of fact I'm being relocated to Abu Dhabi in a couple of weeks and I'm looking for a place to live. After reading this thread I'm keen to search for an apartment in Al Reem Island. 
I'm going to work in the Sheik Khalifa Energy Complex, which is not far from Al Reem, so that seems convenient.

Despite the great information in this thread, I'd like to ask a couple of questions and I'd really appreciate if you could share your experience with me. 

- Is there the possibility of rent a furbished apartment or are they all empty? what about kitchen appliances?

- Is the community of Al Reem made of Westerner Expats mostly? Is there many people living there as of now? What about the facilities? 

- Is there any other zone on Abu Dhabi considered "Expat" zone? I've been in Dubai Marina and that seems quite a nice place. I have the feeling that Marina Sq. in Abu Dhabi is quite close to Dubai Marina. Is that so?

- I'm moving there with my wife, we are both 30 years old and we are looking for 1 BR appartment with a budget of 85-90K AED. Is it realistic to find such an appartment in RAK or Sun/Sky?

That's all guys, thanks a lot for your comments on the above. I'm sorry if some of the questions sound a bit silly but I have a LOT of questions like that in my head 

Thanks again!


----------



## dzey

my comments:



chain said:


> - Is there the possibility of rent a furbished apartment or are they all empty? what about kitchen appliances? *yes - but not in Reem Island as all flats here are brand new, so therefore empty with no furniture or white goods*
> 
> - Is the community of Al Reem made of Westerner Expats mostly? Is there many people living there as of now? What about the facilities? *in the evening when you walk down Marina Square you see maybe 30% lights on in flats here - same as if you go to car parking - so it's almost dead empty.. but all people here are expats.. there is just one shop open (small Geant) so you can probably see everybody from Marina going there to do some small shopping*
> 
> - Is there any other zone on Abu Dhabi considered "Expat" zone? I've been in Dubai Marina and that seems quite a nice place. I have the feeling that Marina Sq. in Abu Dhabi is quite close to Dubai Marina. Is that so?*Marina Square will be like this - but in next 2-3 years - probably when they will open that shopping mall here with cafes etc*
> 
> - I'm moving there with my wife, we are both 30 years old and we are looking for 1 BR appartment with a budget of 85-90K AED. Is it realistic to find such an appartment in RAK or Sun/Sky?*same thing with me&my wife - and we have choosen RAK Tower as it's best quality in Marina Square (and also biggest size apartments) - you can get 1 BR for 85-95k (depending on landlord, floor, side of building etc).. you cannot get 1 BR in Sky/Sun for this price, as it starts from 100k*


final word: I've been looking at different towers here in Reem Island (Marina Square + Sky/Sun) and if you want a good quality with moderate price - it's only RAK tower.. if you want to squeeze maximum from your budget it's ie Maha Tower (100k for 2 BR), but size and quality are visibly worst than RAK (seriously you can see that immediately when you enter the tower).. Sun/Sky are very nice, top quality, but expensive, and much further down the island (which matters when you want to ie pick up a taxi from the street), and I also didnt really like some floor plans as the building is oval shape, so you get lots of unusable space near windows..

re RAK tower and 1 BR - there are only 2 floor types: 
*** one is on the corner, but didnt like it as it overviews the office building which is quite close.. it also has very long window in the living room which is good and bad (lots of sun / but also non usable space), and bedroom has strange floor plan (Z shape?)
*** the second floor plan (the one i took) is overlooking towards Sun/Sky and Saadiyat island (you can see bridge&water in the distance) and is very much square shaped - with square'ish rooms and big bedroom (i've put there additional wardrobe + king size bed + 2xbedside tables and it's still not packed..)
both floor plans are around 90-95 square meters, which gives plenty of space

cheers from RAK Tower!


----------



## chain

Thanks a lot Dzey!This was really helpful.

My research (on the internet) lead me to the same conclusion. On marina sq. RAK tower seems the best place to go and I'm keen to look there as a first option. 

My wife is concerned about the location, as it seems a bit isolated. As you mentioned the taxis, are they passing by Marina sq. as in any other place of Abu Dhabi or do you need to call one every time that you want to go down town?

Also, could you please recommend me your agent if you are happy with them? 

Thanks a lot for this Dzey, having some on-site information is really valuable for us that, for now, we can only do internet research :ranger:

Best Regards!


----------



## dzey

chain said:


> My wife is concerned about the location, as it seems a bit isolated. As you mentioned the taxis, are they passing by Marina sq. as in any other place of Abu Dhabi or do you need to call one every time that you want to go down town?
> 
> Also, could you please recommend me your agent if you are happy with them?


isolation - it is funny location as it's very close to the city center (you just cross the bridge and you're in the city center, with very busy streets etc), but in the same time there is nothing here on Reem Island now, so only those few people living here travel to Marina Square.. so on one side of the bridge it's very busy city, and on Marina side it's dead quiet.. this will change as soon as they open the shopping mall (cinema, shops, cafes etc) but it's at least 6+ months to do that.. 

taxis - i dont drive to work with my car, i catch taxis every day as they are cheap and no fuss.. it takes me between 1-3 mins to catch a taxi in the morning (7-7:30am) so it's not a problem.. same in the evening - you dont have to wait long.. but I live in RAK tower which is near the 'exit' bridge from the island so all cars & taxis must pass that road, so it's easy case for me - if you choose other location (that's why i've mentioned it about Sky/Sun towers which are further down the island) you may want to call for taxi or walk to some central point (ie Marina square center or that main road that goes around it).. in general I was also concerned about taxis and being isolated, but it's not the problem

agent - watch out here - first i wanted to go for one flat in RAK with slightly under-the-market price (1BR for 85k) using some local small letting agency, but they completly scared me off when i've started asking questions and they couldn't provide me answers or answers were dogdy.. worst part was when the agent requested that i pay them 3-4k AED - and when i've asked 'what for?' he started getting messy like 'to take advert off the internet, later you can convert it to agency fees etc' - but it's not a standard process and proper letting agencies don't do such things.. it's very clear what you pay for - and when.. so i stepped out from any conversations with them and moved to LLJ - one of the biggest leeting agencies here, dealing directly with owners of the whole building (RAK Properties).. I prefered to pay more (i pay 95k now) but having peace of mind that i will not end up paying some dodgy fees or having problems later on with the landlord.. if you want agent name - I was dealing with Sladjana (LLJ) and I can truly recommend here as she was helping me all way long during and after signing the contract


----------



## chain

Hi Dzey, and thanks again for the information. 

The location of RAK tower seems very convenient for taking the taxis. I'd like also to do the same approach for going to work, as the workplace is not really far away from Al Reem and I know they are cheap. At least until I figure out how to buy a 2nd hand car there.

I will ask a couple more of questions that pop up after reading your last response:

- In RAK tower, how does it work with the expenses of light, water and cooling? Is part of it included in the annual renting? How expensive could it be monthly wise?

- Did you apply for internet connection? How good is the service? What companies do offer service on Al Reem Island?

- As the flats seems to be all empty, What would you recommend to get the kitchen appliances and basic furtniture? Is it safe to buy them on sites like dubizzle? Did they bring them to your place or you need to pick them up wherever they are?

That's it. Sorry for bothering with so many questions! I'd really appreciate your answers. If finally I move to RAK after all the first beer round is on me! (if I can get some beers at all!  )

Thanks!


----------



## dzey

my comments below:



chain said:


> Hi Dzey, and thanks again for the information.
> 
> The location of RAK tower seems very convenient for taking the taxis. I'd like also to do the same approach for going to work, as the workplace is not really far away from Al Reem and I know they are cheap. At least until I figure out how to buy a 2nd hand car there. *there are lots of 2nd hand cars here - no problem with that - and if you have Spanish driving licence it's also no problem to get local one*
> 
> I will ask a couple more of questions that pop up after reading your last response:
> 
> - In RAK tower, how does it work with the expenses of light, water and cooling? Is part of it included in the annual renting? How expensive could it be monthly wise?
> *i just moved in 2 weeks ago so cant say yet, but from what i hear it's cheap here*
> 
> - Did you apply for internet connection? How good is the service? What companies do offer service on Al Reem Island?
> *in whole UAE you have only 2 companies - Etisalat (major one) and Du (competitor)
> i took Etisalat package eLife (tv+internet+phone) and i'm happy with it
> one remark here - Du is strong in Dubai, when Etisalat is strong in Abu Dhabi (ie much better speeds, quality, mobile phone coverage etc).. i have both Etisalat and Du mobile phones, and Du has no coverage in Marina Square inside RAK tower (at least not in my flat.. i need to stand near the window to get signal)*
> 
> - As the flats seems to be all empty, What would you recommend to get the kitchen appliances and basic furtniture? Is it safe to buy them on sites like dubizzle? Did they bring them to your place or you need to pick them up wherever they are?
> *white goods: cooker/oven (around 1000 aed), fridge (1500 aed), washing machine (1000 aed) - all can be bought in ie LuLu supermarket or Carrefour (also online).. i also found that there is no much difference in prices like in Europe - here almost all goods in all shops have the same price..
> furniture: you can go for either new or used furniture
> new: Ikea (Yas island / online), Home Center, Homes R Us
> used: you need to google for names of shops, but a big one is in the port
> furniture is more expensive here than in Europe
> everything will be delivered to you - mostly free of charge - and carried to your flat and installed
> dubizzle is OK - as it's only adverts - not actually buying online - so you need to meet the seller in person and check goods - and pay in cash if you are happy with quality etc*
> 
> That's it. Sorry for bothering with so many questions! I'd really appreciate your answers. If finally I move to RAK after all the first beer round is on me! (if I can get some beers at all!  )
> *great - looking forward to it*
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## chain

Thanks for the info Dzey, I now have a better idea of the settle cost. 

I'll be travelling there next week, I have three hotel weeks to get my apartment.

I'll come back and update with my findings!

Cheers! lane:


----------



## dzey

i will tell you straight that 3 weeks in hotel (i had the same) is not enough
why? because in order to rent a flat you need to have local bank account (to issue cheques)
to have bank account you need to have residency visa
to get residency visa you need to have medical insurance
to get medical insurance you need to pass medical tests here in Abu Dhabi
so the whole process takes time, and you cannot speed it up, or do two things in one time.. medical tests you can do it quite quickly (2days?), but then you wait for insurance company to send you the medical card (in my case it was around 8 working days), then you need to apply for residency visa, which takes another week to get, then open a bank account and wait another 3-4 days for your cheque book to come.. in total expect 3 weeks just to get all the documents ready, and then you can bid for the flat and if your offer will be accepted they will do the paperwork (another week).. then you need to have all papers done in order to connect water + electricity to your flat, which also takes another one day.. i have arrived in Abu Dhabi end of Feb, and moved in like 2 weeks ago - and i was doing everything very quickly as i had people guiding me through the process.. 
so expect that you will have to rent a hotel room and pay it from your own money till you get your flat and make it operational.. (i suggest the same place i was staying: Cassells - ::Cassells Hotel Apartments:verview as you can get a room with good rate (300-400 aed/day))


----------



## chain

Mmm, ok, that's a bit disturbing...

I'll double check all this with the person who is going to help me once I'm there. He's now managing my entry permit and he told me that the residency visa can be done via express something in 5 working days. The private insurance is also moving... 
In short, they told me that 3 weeks is enough... I have another colleague that was relocated to Dubai last year and he was able to do it in 3 weeks, but he also pointed out that less than 3 weeks wouldn't be feasible at all... 

Anyway thanks a lot for the warning. I'll definitely highlight this again with the people involved before leaving next week.

Cheers!


----------



## Albak

*Durrah tower*

I'm looking for an apartment in al reem. just saw al-durrah tower and was wondering if anyone can provide me with some info. does this tower have any issues??? Maintenance ? humidity? water pressure? I am rather reluctant to move from my current location and don't want to regret any choice I make. Any feedback will be highly appreciated. i need to make a decision rather soon!! Thank you


----------



## norampin

Albak said:


> I'm looking for an apartment in al reem. just saw al-durrah tower and was wondering if anyone can provide me with some info. does this tower have any issues??? Maintenance ? humidity? water pressure? I am rather reluctant to move from my current location and don't want to regret any choice I make. Any feedback will be highly appreciated. i need to make a decision rather soon!! Thank you


Hi,

I apart from the usual minor gripes no major reported findings....
Its a nice tower and obviously new with an unbeatable Al Reem location.

Check out this page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/141105339429235/

There is a dedicated review on Al- Durrah and surrounding buildings.

Maintenance is covered by 360 who then pass the job onto Khidmah etc. Personal experience is that they are quite responsive - Within 48 hours all matters resolved.


----------



## norampin

chain said:


> Mmm, ok, that's a bit disturbing...
> 
> I'll double check all this with the person who is going to help me once I'm there. He's now managing my entry permit and he told me that the residency visa can be done via express something in 5 working days. The private insurance is also moving...
> In short, they told me that 3 weeks is enough... I have another colleague that was relocated to Dubai last year and he was able to do it in 3 weeks, but he also pointed out that less than 3 weeks wouldn't be feasible at all...
> 
> Anyway thanks a lot for the warning. I'll definitely highlight this again with the people involved before leaving next week.
> 
> Cheers!



Most of what dzey is right. However, we did it in just under 4 weeks - From the day we arrived, to the day we moved in. With all the paperwork/insurance/visas etc.....

Bank - This is correct. You need the visa etc to get a cheque book. HOWEVER....The day you arrive you can get a savings account. It doesnt do much but all the paperwork is processed. Once you get yoru visa you send them a copy. You can then get a cheque book within a week.

Medical Test - This can be done in 30 mins. Chest scan, blood test and a pathetic skin test....Lift your shirt..ok you have no disease!.
You then go back next day if you pay for express (100dhs extra) or 2 days normal.
You go back and collect your piece of paper that says you are clear.

Insurance - This you can get from Daman in Mussafah area. Same day. Takes about 2 hours. It costs only 600 dhs for a WHITE CARD. This is a basic insurance. Or, if your company are paying they will pay the difference. They print the card on the spot.

Give me a shout if you need help.




chain said:


> The location of RAK tower seems very convenient for taking the taxis. I'd like also to do the same approach for going to work, as the workplace is not really far away from Al Reem and I know they are cheap. At least until I figure out how to buy a 2nd hand car there.
> *Yes, this is the best option - Or rent a car for a month. Fast car is a good cheap option.* Having your own car is a huge benefit over here.. Especially in the first month when moving stuff around.
> 
> - Did you apply for internet connection? How good is the service? What companies do offer service on Al Reem Island?
> *Etisalat is generally better. Du better in Dubai.*
> 
> - As the flats seems to be all empty, What would you recommend to get the kitchen appliances and basic furtniture? Is it safe to buy them on sites like dubizzle? Did they bring them to your place or you need to pick them up wherever they are?
> 
> *Facebook is your friend!....There are lots of market places for white goods. We saved a fortune. All less than a year old. Fridge new -1500 , cooker (worth 5800dhs) 1750 dhs, washer/dryer 1000dhs etc etc... Send me a message and ill send you a invite on facebook.*
> Thanks!


:rockon::rockon::rockon:





> My research (on the internet) lead me to the same conclusion. On marina sq. RAK tower seems the best place to go and I'm keen to look there as a first option.
> 
> My wife is concerned about the location, as it seems a bit isolated. As you mentioned the taxis, are they passing by Marina sq. as in any other place of Abu Dhabi or do you need to call one every time that you want to go down town?
> 
> Also, could you please recommend me your agent if you are happy with them?
> 
> Thanks a lot for this Dzey, having some on-site information is really valuable for us that, for now, we can only do internet research


Have you not tried Tala Tower- Brand new and large flats... They have 2 beds available and you may be the first in the flat as they have just handed over.

Dont worry about taxis..IF you cannot find one, call one. They take no more than 5 mins to turn up (This is how long it takes you to go get downstairs anyway).

AND to top it off, the long awaited shopping centre in Marina Sq is opening in November! It will only be limited to start... But very handy. Will have a large supermarket x 2, restaurant etc etc


----------



## norampin

(Deleted and amalgamated )


----------



## Albak

Hi,

Thanks a lot for your feedback. I hope it all goes well. will check out the FB group for the reviews.


----------



## Albak

Hi again. That group seems to be a closed one. so still i don't have access. hope they don't take long before they approve my request!!!


----------



## ak1309

thoght i'll update this thread with my 2fils . living in Ocean terrace first two weeks were night mare with sewage issue but landlord was kind enough to put us up in a hotel. it is really sad as i was looking to buy a property on reem but re considering as great location... great community but bad maintenance.


----------



## VWCefiro

hmm good thing I thought twice about Reem


----------



## norampin

I live in Al Reem. And have been for 4 months.
I think its a nice place to live and have not seen any major complaints expect in Burooj Views where they have several issues. I think that AK1309s issue was a limited issue as i have 3 friends in Ocean with no problems.


----------



## sgoldie1983

metmanph said:


> I've lived in Marina Square since October and it is well managed in my experience and has nice facilities.


Hi, are you still living there now? if so which building are you in and is there any shops or the likes in the area?

thanks


----------



## mikeroberts

I have been living in Ocean Terrace for about 6 months now and for sure it is much better than what I have read on this thread. The place is looking much better than when I first moved in and the whole place is starting to become very pleasant. New supermarket opened a few weeks ago and work has started on the shopping Mall. Give it another year max and I think it will be an excellent place to relocate too...


----------



## amerifren

*Another 2 fils*

I know this is old, but just wanted to update. 

I've lived in Burooj (Bldg #4) for about 2 years. Company got it for 105k in 2012, now it went up to 125k. 

I've had some issues and so have some of my co-workers, but none of us feel that its a "slum". At times there's a sewages smell in the guest bathroom that's in the hallway, which is annoying. Also, a co-worker was getting mold for a minute. The windows aren't cleaned often enough. But, I think its a great place to live. Geant supermarket opened downstairs, nice gym and pool, and my views are amazing.


----------

